# What beer are you drinking today



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

My daughter bought me this to try.
It's outstanding on this brutally hot day.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Scotch!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Tuborg Gold today. 
If you're up in the Sault Ste Marie area, try Northern Superior lager. Really smooth beer.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Today was a Sleeman's Original Draught and then a Sleeman's Honey brown. I can't do IPA.  I like the lagers, ales and stouts.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I pretty much -always- drink this:










I'm a fan of sweeter beer and this one has a great mix of fruity flavours. I also enjoy the Propeller Galaxy IPA (6.5%) or a classic Stella Artois, as far as my regulars go. Sometimes I'll experiment with other flavours or craft breweries, but Stone Fruit has almost 100% had my heart for over a year now.

W.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

The beer store was ridiculously busy so I grabbed some Stella and GTFO


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Boneshaker


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like this stuff for summer:


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Merlin said:


> Boneshaker
> 
> View attachment 322489


The first time that I had Boneshaker, I thought it was a little rough, but it grew on me quickly, and I learned to appreciate it. I can feel the 7.1 percent on the first bottle. Not a bad thing if you’re after a frugal buzz.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Don't you guys find some craft beers are mediocre in the can, but really shine once poured into a glass? I've had a few that were just MEH until I tried it in a glass. It made a flavour difference to me. Went from MEH to "well, this is good".


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Verne said:


> Don't you guys find some craft beers are mediocre in the can, but really shine once poured into a glass? I've had a few that were just MEH until I tried it in a glass. It made a flavour difference to me. Went from MEH to "well, this is good".


For years I used the same beer Stein. I eventually chose to use chilled beer glasses with the small holes in the bottom of the glass that promote those nonstop small bubbles. 

My collection of beer mugs, steins, glasses get less use. Today was an exception, and just a frosted mug.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Had a Sleeman's Honey Brown earlier.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Verne said:


> Don't you guys find some craft beers are mediocre in the can, but really shine once poured into a glass? I've had a few that were just MEH until I tried it in a glass. It made a flavour difference to me. Went from MEH to "well, this is good".


Don't drink beer out of a can... glass or bust. 😄 I use a Jecobi glass for my drinking.

W.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a big fan of "On Sale" when it concerns summer beer. 










Lately, I've been adding a couple/ few measures of pink grapefruit juice. Deliciously tart and sweet. A full bodied beer is best


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Today was a Miller Genuine Draft. Not up to my usual standard, but for a mass produced beer, not bad at all.

And yes, beer belongs in a glass. Especially during wasp season!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Does Somersby count? That'a what I'm drinking tonight. This afternoon in the heat it was Stiegl radlers.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Somersby is far too sweet for my tastes. I do like No Boats on Sunday out of Metro. Sweet, but not pucker your face sweet. I do like a good cider after a hot work day.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been supporting the 2 microbreweries in my area. And they have been doing free deliveries. One is the BrewRevolution and the other is the Covered Bridge Brewery and they both have excellent beers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> View attachment 322523


Filtered thru Jose.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Don’t know yet but his thread has me heading out to the beer store.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Been really enjoying Bellwoods Roman Candle and Jutsu- double Jutsu is twice as good.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> Don’t know yet but his thread has me heading out to the beer store.


Drinking an ice cold Howe Sound Brewing lager. Perfect for a hot day.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Canadian brewed Sapporo today. I find it better than the imported.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

“Root” beer! Icy refreshment in this Hot as hell day.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Right now I'm having an Innes and Gunn Lager.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

This spring wife suggested we buy a keggerator........I didn't argue. Was on sale too. Can't get kegs of miller high life, so we're drinking bud. Our beer taste may be pedestrian, but hey, draft. (actually cheaper, too). You can buy little kegs, fullsize kegs, all good.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What amounts to beer for me, alas.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Muskoka Hazed & Confused

also their Mad Tom is excellent

Boneshaker used to be my go-to unfiltered IPA


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey @bolero ..... was it Pt Credit brewery that I got from you years ago? I still remember how good the Pilsener was. I just can't be 100% on the brewery name.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Now that we've got some hot weather, I've enjoyed a few sour beers in the sun. Langley's Dead Frog breweries Juicebox. They run from 5.5 to 9% and are tallboys. A couple of those Warheads, @ 9%, are enough. Not for everyone (I also enjoy rhubarb).


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I want to road-trip to Cornwall and pick up some Rurban for supper, but that would be unnecessary travel and risk, so I'll stay home and pick up some Le Castor Pilsner to go with my ribs tonight ;-)


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Walkerville Easy Stout today!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing fancy today. Coors Original - formerly known as Coors banquet


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

#6 today so far with Moosehead.
It's wet n' alcoholic.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

laristotle said:


> wet n' alcoholic.


So is the lady sitting at the end of the bar.................  😁


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Verne said:


> So is the lady sitting at the end of the bar.................  😁


This babe?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The "Shallow Hal" saloon. Go git 'er tiger!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> This babe?
> View attachment 322681


Is she buying/paying?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Verne said:


> Hey @bolero ..... was it Pt Credit brewery that I got from you years ago? I still remember how good the Pilsener was. I just can't be 100% on the brewery name.


ah yes, there is a brewery out in port credit called the old credit brewing company









Port Credit Brewery | Ontario | Old Credit Brewing Company


One of Ontarios first micro breweries, Old Credit Brewery produces the finest of beer. In 1994 Old Credit Brewery was born with a simple philosophy. Make great beer. Aldo Lista and his highly skilled team introduced the unique sub zero brewing process. Old Credit Brewery has three national award...




www.oldcreditbrewery.com


----------

